# A Little Snippet



## Who's Wee Dug (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone want to buy Terri's Cottage,

TERRI WINDLING's Devon house went on the market with a unique selling
point: `The images adorning the walls of Weavers Cottage were created by
a British artist who won an Oscar for best set decoration on _The Lord
Of The Rings_. Alan Lee's _The Goblin Market_ mural is based on Christina
Rossetti's 19th century "fairy tale" poem of female sexuality. It is
housed in the kitchen ...' Other artists involved were Brian Froud and
Charles Vess. The estate agent naturally tries to have it both ways: `the
murals had added Pounds25,000 to the value of the cottage. But the new
owner could paint over them if they wished.


----------



## carrie221 (Nov 9, 2006)

lmao... that is good


----------



## BookStop (Nov 9, 2006)

It would be such a shame if someone bought the house and painted over the mural. Here's a link tothe article.

Lord of the Gas Rings | Metro.co.uk 

I don't suppose any Chronicles members are int he market for a house...

Fowlers Estate Agency


----------



## nixie (Nov 9, 2006)

I want, we could have a whip round to buy me it


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 10, 2006)

That's an idea. We could all pool in and buy the house and Nixie gets to stay in it and the rest of us can visit and the big bonus is that the art will not get painted over and will be appreciated to boot.


----------



## nixie (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, you could  all drop in anytime


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Nov 11, 2006)

nixie said:


> Yeah, you could all drop in anytime


That sounds like a party invitation,*LET'S ROCK" *Who's Wee headbanging Dug"


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 11, 2006)

... and Devon is such a lovely place to visit too!  Is it near the sea?


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

Info:
Chagford, Dartmoor

Doesn't HoopyFrood come from somewhere close?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm currently residing in Exeter. I sorely lack the funds for a new house, but if someone wants to buy it for me, I'll be happy to live there 

Edit: After some quick detective work, I've found out that it's only 20 miles (or 40 minutes, apparently) away! Well there you go...you learn something new everyday!

Edit edit: which I could have easily found out if I had looked at the links in the above posts...which I have done now, and the cottage looks absolutely beautiful! Ah, if only I had £380,000 going spare...


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I work out that it would cost us less than £30. or $57US/45 euros , if everyone in Chronicles contributed!
Mind you, it would also mean we could each stay in the house for 40 minutes per year - just time for a cup of tea and a look at the murals.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 11, 2006)

Hmmm- if it weren't for the high airline prices, I would say it was almost worth it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, only £30?!!! Let's do it! 
Of course, being one of those lucky ones who live very close to it, I think I should be able to visit it the most...hell, in fact, I might as well live there, you've got to have someone looking after the place


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't be silly, you'd never get your tail through the door. 
Now, _some_ of us are used to small living areas.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm not that big and I can squueze myself through small gaps. I'd feel quite at home in such a cosy little cottage. And if I have to leave my tail poking out of the window, or scrunch a wing against a wall, then so be it!
_You _look like you're having trouble pulling yourself out of that hole, so I doubt you could squeeze yourself into a cottage!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, but if I can get my head in, the rest will follow. At least I don't have those _vulgar _wings!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 11, 2006)

VULGAR?! Who are you to call anything vulgar, squidman?!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

And I'm a nice elegant green, not traffic-cone orange! Who's yer father-David Dickinson??


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 11, 2006)

Oooh...too far, Squidy, too far! 
And you call that musty green elegant? You'd get lost in a tub of peas!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

Right, that does it! I'm off to R'yleh for a good sulk! May you eat bad coke and explode!


(Actually I've got to go and get the kids tea, but that's not so impressive)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, that's right, run along and sulk! HA! Mighty Orange Dragon wins!

(ok, see you later! )


----------



## cornelius (Nov 11, 2006)

count me in- Nixie gives us your adress so we can start sending the money


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

HoopyFrood said:


> Yes, that's right, run along and sulk! HA! Mighty Orange Dragon wins!
> 
> (ok, see you later! )


 

Sulk! *Sulk!* _I _don't sulk! I'm too laid back. In fact, everyone knows:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]"Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh fthagn...." [/FONT]


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 11, 2006)

Um, Squidy, if you will refresh your memory, it was YOU who said...in fact, and I QUOTE:


> I'm off to R'yleh for a good sulk


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

Uhhh... yes. Being an _Elder_ God means that I'm not as omniscient as I was.
Mind you,I'm not as bad as some of them. You should see old Tawil At-U'mr trying to use a Zimmer frame, he he he....

Where was I? Oh yes..

Begone, foul Wyrm: befoul not the fair citadel of Weaver's Cottage !

_And Don't Call Me Squidy!_


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 12, 2006)

Wyrm? Pah, I am no wyrm! (I have legs for a start). And I would make a better keeper of the cottage than you!....


...you'd leave your squidy/octopus ink everywhere!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

Better than dragon fewmets!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 12, 2006)

How dare you!


I am a lady, I don't do such things!

Besides...I'd hate to see what things a squidy-thing would leave behind...


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

HoopyFrood said:


> I am a lady, I don't do such things!


 
So we can expect a large explosion soon, then?



> Besides...I'd hate to see what things a squidy-thing would leave behind...


 
There, for once I have to agree with you - you really wouldn't!  But where do you think the filling for printer cartridges comes from, then?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 12, 2006)

pyanfaruk said:


> So we can expect a large explosion soon, then?


 
Yes, and it will be in your direction!

Orange newt indeed....Squid!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

I offer a solution!

In the Old Tongue, Newt translates as





> _Huu'-Pey:_a loveable, intelligent orange newt


, and Squid as 





> _Pi*aan_.:a large green tentacled intellectual squid


 
Will you accept a truce on the condition we use these terms, or a rough spelling of them?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 12, 2006)

Hm...still not happy about the newt...but if you are accepting squid, then I suppose I can accept newt!
Ok, deal! I would offer to shake, but you look a bit slimey...


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

Deal, then.
I suppose you're ok, for a nasty hot, fire-thingy.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 12, 2006)

And you're not too bad for a weird, pea green squid thing!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

Right! Who should we pick on next?  What about that character wearing that weird brown hat thing - you know, used to have a giant Q-tip in his ear?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 12, 2006)

Haha yes, I think I know who you mean! Yup, I think that will be a nice start!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

Have to be tomorrow though, I have to go and re-hydrate my pustules. 'Night,Hoopy


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 12, 2006)

Hehe ok, I look forward to it!  Night Squi- I mean, Pyanfar!


----------

